# Interesting way to disguise your solar abilities



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://news.fastcompany.com/watch-tesla-unveils-amazing-solar-roof-tiles-for-homes-4023345

Looks absolutely normal in the video. Nice to beable to be the grey man. Anyone else know much about this new roofing?

https://electrek.co/2016/10/28/tesla-solar-roof-options-gallery/

https://www.tesla.com/solar


----------



## CGjennifer (Oct 9, 2016)

That's a really neat idea. Looks like it'll be a while before they are out though. I always thought having solar panels just sitting out on your property would definitely make you an easy target. In the mean time I found this picture of them being set on pergolas http://www.h2otsun.com/picture2.jpg


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

When I installed my panels (panels are ground mounted) I moved them back a bit into a depression so they can't be seen from the road. However lights in the house can be seen from the little used gravel road 100 yds away so we'd have to make a strong effort to keep the lights from showing.


----------

